# Ring from Colored Pencils



## kludge77 (May 10, 2014)

I think this came out pretty cool, and I've never seen one before...

Let me know what you think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPAK_jR-RKI


----------



## sbell111 (May 10, 2014)

That's pretty cool.  When you are done turning it, how do you seal it so it doesn't write on things?


----------



## kludge77 (May 10, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> That's pretty cool.  When you are done turning it, how do you seal it so it doesn't write on things?



Spray lacquer. No transfers, but it does have a strong crayon like smell!


----------



## sbell111 (May 10, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 11, 2014)

I found someone on imgur


----------



## JohnU (May 11, 2014)

I Like it!  I've made a couple pens with colored pencils but never thought about a ring.  Great Idea and nice execution.


----------



## plantman (May 11, 2014)

Peter; Very unique idea !! Now I suppose your going to start hoarding pencil stubs.  Jim  S


----------



## gimpy (May 11, 2014)

Freaking awesome !!


----------



## BSea (May 11, 2014)

Now that is really unique. I really like seeing things like this that any of us can do, yet I've not seen before. Then I wonder "Why didn't I think of that? ".

Good job!  :good:


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 11, 2014)

Looks pretty slick. I've seen a couple of pens turned with the colored pencils  but not a ring. Good job.


----------



## kludge77 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I really like them, but they're not easy to turn. I know there are a lot of casters on IAP. Would epoxy or even a resin something to make it stronger? I suppose I could buy a catusjuice setup...


----------



## CrimsonKeel (May 12, 2014)

after i saw this on reddit i wanted to make a necklace pendant the same way.  next month my turning club is doing off center pendants for the challenge so i think ill make one like that.


----------



## ironman123 (May 12, 2014)

Love it.  Thinking outside of the "pencil" box.  Very unique.

Ray


----------



## southernclay (May 12, 2014)

Peter, you come up with some cool stuff, nice work

Checked out your youtube channel, made my wife a foot massager that she loves! Also the shop bloopers was great, glad you're still around. I've made several of those same bloopers and glad no one saw them.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 12, 2014)

too cool!  I'm going to have to put that on my pen turning bucket list of things to create!  Neat!!!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 14, 2014)

Very Unique!  I think you should stack more pencil and make a matching bracelet!


----------



## BW Design Works (May 14, 2014)

Very Cool!


----------



## eranox (May 14, 2014)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while!  I'll definitely be trying one of these!


----------



## alphageek (May 15, 2014)

Congrats of the exposure from this.  I've seen this now in a couple different ways.   It's definitely getting some notice on the web!


----------



## JasonC (May 25, 2014)

Saw this on reddit then it started showing up in my Facebook feed.


----------

